# Ocean Vintage GMT New 2017



## Tom_ZG

Seems that Vintage GMT has been updated with old radium lume and 22-18 bracelet also. Crystal might be the same like on new ovr with smaller "edge" which I welcome.

I quite like it overall!

https://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/diver-watch/ocean-vintage-gmt-neu.html


----------



## Vlance

Damn... now that is tempting!!


----------



## enyn90

how is it different from the limited edition from gnomon? Ocean Vintage GMT - Limited Edition 199pcs


----------



## yankeexpress

enyn90 said:


> how is it different from the limited edition from gnomon? Ocean Vintage GMT - Limited Edition 199pcs


The Gnomon has a different crystal, acrylic. This one is beveled and domed sapphire like the original release.

Big difference is the old radium lume color and tapered bracelet.


----------



## enyn90

yankeexpress said:


> The Gnomon has a different crystal, acrylic. This one is beveled sapphire like the original release.
> 
> Big difference is the old radium lume color and tapered bracelet.


Thanks. This could have been the perfect watch to kick off 39mm. but 'm glad I skipped the limited edition that is not very limited afterall


----------



## raja_3012

enyn90 said:


> Thanks. This could have been the perfect watch to kick off 39mm. but 'm glad I skipped the limited edition that is not very limited afterall


Yes I kinda agree with you on this one. I would have preferred a 40mm version of this one.


----------



## pinchycm

Nice. I'd prefer it if they kept homages to pieces practically lost to time like this one... and yeah, make it 40.


----------



## sefrcoko

I actually liked the original lume color, which is why I passed on the LE. I guess this color does look more 'vintage' though. Nice to see Steinhart trying different things, just not my cup of tea lately.


----------



## yankeexpress

sefrcoko said:


> I actually liked the original lume color, which is why I passed on the LE. I guess this color does look more 'vintage' though. Nice to see Steinhart trying different things, just not my cup of tea lately.


Me too. Also like the original untapered bracelet and beveled sapphire crystal as well.


----------



## RustyBin5

enyn90 said:


> how is it different from the limited edition from gnomon? Ocean Vintage GMT - Limited Edition 199pcs


Was there two limited editions? Mine is number 50 of 50 Gunter -









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

Yes there were 2 LE's... One run of 50 and the other of 199.


----------



## RustyBin5

Eodtech said:


> Yes there were 2 LE's... One run of 50 and the other of 199.


What was the difference other than Gunters signature on the reverse and the big box and extra straps, or did the 199 one come with that also ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

RustyBin5 said:


> What was the difference other than Gunters signature on the reverse and the big box and extra straps, or did the 199 one come with that also ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think both have different crystals and different lumes on the indices. Obviously the run of 50 is signed by Gunter and the other of 199 isn't, but I'm pretty sure the physical differences in the watch itself is the domed hesitate crystal on one and different "vintage" colored indices. Im sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong. I am relying on my memory at this late hour 

Bob.


----------



## RustyBin5

Well if it's good enough for Gunters name to be on it then it's good enough for me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Love the tapered bracelet but I wish they would offer "new lume" too as I already have an old lume GMT from Squale. I've been wanting to add 1 of these for a longtime. IDK but I love GMTs!!! Also have a lot of interest in the Hager Stormtrooper and Pepsi. They said they were developing a Coke also but I haven't heard anything else. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

Someone please buy this so i can see some real world shots of the dial.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

I had the original, wore it all the time, sold it and have missed it ever since. A very very versatile watch that is at a great price. I also owned the squale 30 atmos GMT Tropic Ceramica and that had a higher build quality but $200 more expensive. Not sure what to do.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ldiesel

Wow, this is tempting. I own the O1 Vintage Maxi and the domed hesalite is a little much for me, which is why I (reluctantly) passed on the LE Ocean Vintage GMT. I loved the lume color offered on the LE, and am happy to have the chance to own one with a similar aged look. Not always a fan of old radium, but here I think it works.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Birchgrove

What the hell Steinhart!? I received my ocean vintage GMT on tuesday, haven't been able to open the package yet. When I ordered this new version was not available, and just a few days after my order was placed. This thing shows up.
Now, I really need to get home and open my package and see which version they sent me.

It would have been nice to knew that this version was available. And that I would have a choice. 

Skickat från min SM-G955F via Tapatalk


----------



## d.gonzalez.comer

Birchgrove said:


> What the hell Steinhart!? I received my ocean vintage GMT on tuesday, haven't been able to open the package yet. When I ordered this new version was not available, and just a few days after my order was placed. This thing shows up.
> Now, I really need to get home and open my package and see which version they sent me.
> 
> It would have been nice to knew that this version was available. And that I would have a choice.
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G955F via Tapatalk


You can send it back....

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tom_ZG

valuewatchguy said:


> I had the original, wore it all the time, sold it and have missed it ever since. A very very versatile watch that is at a great price. I also owned the squale 30 atmos GMT Tropic Ceramica and that had a higher build quality but $200 more expensive. Not sure what to do.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Did you have issues reading the minutes correctly? I am affraid those markers between the 5 minute ones would confuse me

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Birchgrove

d.gonzalez.comer said:


> You can send it back....
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk


Yes, I just realized that when I opened the package, which contained the old version. Stunning watch really. But now comes the hard part, keep the original one or send ut back and get the new version.
I should mention that I do own the OVM aswell.

Skickat från min SM-G955F via Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

Birchgrove said:


> Yes, I just realized that when I opened the package, which contained the old version. Stunning watch really. But now comes the hard part, keep the original one or send ut back and get the new version.
> I should mention that I do own the OVM aswell.


Keep the one you have.


----------



## Birchgrove

yankeexpress said:


> Keep the one you have.


Yeah, im leaning towards that. Since it has a slightly more modern look without the old lume.

Skickat från min SM-G955F via Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

Tom_ZG said:


> Did you have issues reading the minutes correctly? I am affraid those markers between the 5 minute ones would confuse me
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


No it was never an issue for me. But the GMT hand always seemed to dissapear which was odd because it is not intentionally subtle.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Green Highlander

Not sure how I feel about the redesign. I really liked the the old lume. Looked very clean. I am not sure if the new "aged" lume is as good an aesthetic match. I am also worried it may look a bit gimmicky.


----------



## RustyBin5

valuewatchguy said:


> No it was never an issue for me. But the GMT hand always seemed to dissapear which was odd because it is not intentionally subtle.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


The marks between the 5 mins are for the 24 hr function. At a glance it can confuse but aesthetically it adds a lot to the watches look and ofc it's a homage and the original had it too. I love mine - a lot









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wapap

sefrcoko said:


> I actually liked the original lume color


They were out of stock for a while and I started hoping it might be because they were about to release a 39-40mm version. Instead we got the new lume, which I don't like. I feel like it takes over and overpowers the whole dial, and ruins the clean streamlined feel of the watch.


----------



## valuewatchguy

wapap said:


> They were out of stock for a while and I started hoping it might be because they were about to release a 39-40mm version. Instead we got the new lume, which I don't like. I feel like it takes over and overpowers the whole dial, and ruins the clean streamlined feel of the watch.


I'll let you know soon hopefully mine's coming sometime this week. If it does overpower the dial like you suggest it will be going back and unfortunately.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## wapap

valuewatchguy said:


> I'll let you know soon hopefully mine's coming sometime this week. If it does overpower the dial like you suggest it will be going back and unfortunately.


I am looking forward to your impression of the watch, because there is no substitute for seeing it in real life. Pictures can often be a little misleading, especially about the subtle things.


----------



## Vural

it really tempts


----------



## davep93

I received the original OVGMT about 2 weeks ago and I'm glad that's the one I got. I don't really like the faux vintage lume on this one. I think the older version looks more modern and isn't trying as hard to be a "vintage" looking watch.


----------



## valuewatchguy

davep93 said:


> I received the original OVGMT about 2 weeks ago and I'm glad that's the one I got. I don't really like the faux vintage lume on this one. I think the older version looks more modern and isn't trying as hard to be a "vintage" looking watch.


I used to own the original version and was really taken with it and only sold it in some random flipping frenzy that I was in. I've ordered the new one so it will be interesting to see how I feel about the Vintage lume. I dont find it objectionable.....yet. The Rolex versions that have patina'ed seem to be a good match for what Steinhart has done....hopefully









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom_ZG

valuewatchguy said:


> No it was never an issue for me. But the GMT hand always seemed to dissapear which was odd because it is not intentionally subtle.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Thanks, looking at the pictures I seem to struggle to read time at a glance. Those outer markers for gmt and 5 minute markers on pics really confuse my brain  anybody else with this "problem"?

I really like the style and 22-18 bracelet.


----------



## sefrcoko

Tom_ZG said:


> Thanks, looking at the pictures I seem to struggle to read time at a glance. Those outer markers for gmt and 5 minute markers on pics really confuse my brain  anybody else with this "problem"?
> 
> I really like the style and 22-18 bracelet.


I got a little more used to it after a while, but it definitely still wasn't the easiest to read at a glance. The markers are a nice looking design (aesthetically) though.


----------



## davep93

Tom_ZG said:


> Thanks, looking at the pictures I seem to struggle to read time at a glance. Those outer markers for gmt and 5 minute markers on pics really confuse my brain  anybody else with this "problem"?
> 
> I really like the style and 22-18 bracelet.


It definitely takes a little bit of getting used to

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Green Highlander

I am really disappointed that Steinhart did not give a heads up on the redesign. I definitely prefer the green lume and was just waiting for it to come back into stock at Gnomon. I just fell the vintage lume is not in keeping with the rest of the design. 

If I had known this was in the offing, I would have picked it up direct when they had a batch come in a couple weeks ago. I am sure there are others who recently bought the "old" design and would have preferred the "new" vintage lume. An overlap of offering both models would have been nice.

Fortunately, I was able to find one in stock with a different AD but his pricing was significantly higher than buying direct or from Gnomon. Lesson learned; buy it when I see because change will come unexpectedly.


----------



## McHale

Green Highlander said:


> I am really disappointed that Steinhart did not give a heads up on the redesign. I definitely prefer the green lume and was just waiting for it to come back into stock at Gnomon. I just fell the vintage lume is not in keeping with the rest of the design.
> 
> If I had known this was in the offing, I would have picked it up direct when they had a batch come in a couple weeks ago. I am sure there are others who recently bought the "old" design and would have preferred the "new" vintage lume. An overlap of offering both models would have been nice.


I'm with you. I was on the fence about picking one of these up but had I known that the "modern" lume was being replaced, I'd have picked one up. I'm not feeling the vintage lume on this one.

-Mc


----------



## davep93

I'm glad I was able to snag the "old" version. Shame they seemed to have discontinued that one in favor of the new version.


----------



## Tom_ZG

Anyone already received theirs yet?
Hoping for some nice wristshots before pulling the trigger


----------



## Green Highlander

I found an old style in stock and couldn't type in my info fast enough. Should be here any day now. Kicking myself for not ordering it when Steinhart had them in stock at the beginning of the month. I was waiting for Gnomon to get them back. With the exchange rate, it was only about $25 USD. I felt the extended warranty and the ease of my prior experience with Gnomon made it worth the extra money. By waiting, it has cost me about an extra $130 USD. I guess that is pretty compelling evidence how much I prefer the old lume vs the new redesign.


----------



## valuewatchguy

New arrival, no time to dig into it at the moment









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Green Highlander

The "vintage" lume looks much darker in those shots than in Steinhart's promos. Do you feel they over power the rest of the watch?


----------



## valuewatchguy

Green Highlander said:


> The "vintage" lume looks much darker in those shots than in Steinhart's promos. Do you feel they over power the rest of the watch?


This is a more accurate representation of what my eyes are seeing indoors with indirect sunlight as the light source.

But no i dont feel like it is overpowering. But then again i ordered it so you would expect me to like it.

I also took one with all the camera tricks turned off with a sheet of white paper behind to give a neutral background for the camera to focus on. No flash. ISO 200.









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

One mor3









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance

valuewatchguy said:


> This is a more accurate representation of what my eyes are seeing indoors with indirect sunlight as the light source.
> 
> But no i dont feel like it is overpowering. But then again i ordered it so you would expect me to like it.
> 
> I also took one with all the camera tricks turned off with a sheet of white paper behind to give a neutral background for the camera to focus on. No flash. ISO 200.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


That looks fantastic man. congrats!


----------



## twintop

valuewatchguy said:


> New arrival, no time to dig into it at the moment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Congrats valuewatchguy, that looks really tempting ;-)


----------



## davep93

valuewatchguy said:


> This is a more accurate representation of what my eyes are seeing indoors with indirect sunlight as the light source.
> 
> But no i dont feel like it is overpowering. But then again i ordered it so you would expect me to like it.
> 
> I also took one with all the camera tricks turned off with a sheet of white paper behind to give a neutral background for the camera to focus on. No flash. ISO 200.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Congrats on the purchase! I do however also think that it looks a little too dark. But, as long as you enjoy it!!

Peep my original version I received a few weeks ago!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

davep93 said:


> Congrats on the purchase! I do however also think that it looks a little too dark. But, as long as you enjoy it!!
> 
> Peep my original version I received a few weeks ago!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I used to have the original version as well and really thought it was great. In fact I have a hard time deciding which I like better. And honestly if I still owned the original I would not have swapped for this one or vice versa. I'm sitting on it for a few days to see if the color starts to bother me and then i'll unwrap and wear. So far so good!


----------



## Tom_ZG

I am still thinking if I could read time properly on it  on the pictures it really looks you need to get used to it


Sent from my Moto Z


----------



## yankeexpress

Tom_ZG said:


> I am still thinking if I could read time properly on it  on the pictures it really looks you need to get used to it


Same style dial design, same learning curve:










Like the Steinhart's lack of cyclops better


----------



## yankeexpress

valuewatchguy said:


> Thanks! I used to have the original version as well and really thought it was great. In fact I have a hard time deciding which I like better. And honestly if I still owned the original I would not have swapped for this one or vice versa. I'm sitting on it for a few days to see if the color starts to bother me and then i'll unwrap and wear. So far so good!
> 
> View attachment 12510781
> 
> 
> View attachment 12510883


Looks fantastic!


----------



## valuewatchguy

yankeexpress said:


> Looks fantastic!


Thanks!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## wapap

Tom_ZG said:


> I am still thinking if I could read time properly on it  on the pictures it really looks you need to get used to it


I am sure you'll get used to it. It looks very cool, but when it comes down to it, it is a terrible design from a functional point of view. They could have easily done a little more to make the 12 hour dial indices stand out better.


----------



## davep93

wapap said:


> I am sure you'll get used to it. It looks very cool, but when it comes down to it, it is a terrible design from a functional point of view. They could have easily done a little more to make the 12 hour dial indices stand out better.


I've had mine for about 3 weeks. At first it was hard to tell the tome by just glancing and not actually concentrating on the markers. Now, it can still be a little confusing but I'm pretty much used to it. I think they could have made the 12 hour marks a little thicker perhaps to make them stand out more. It would also help if the minute hand wasn't as long, it can block the indices.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wapap

davep93 said:


> It would also help if the minute hand wasn't as long, it can block the indices.


It is actually shorter on the Rolex (see picture a few messages up).


----------



## fskywalker

Very nice watch!

So the general opinion is the new version is better than the old one? (not talking about the LE version). How does the lug to lug size compares to the Rolex Explorer 40mm?


----------



## davep93

fskywalker said:


> Very nice watch!
> 
> So the general opinion is the new version is better than the old one? (not talking about the LE version). How does the lug to lug size compares to the Rolex Explorer 40mm?


The new version is essentially the same as the old one case wise. The only differences are the lume and the bracelet taper. I have the older version and have no complaints with it. As for the lug to lug, the Steinhart comes in at 50ish mm. I believe the 42mm Explorer is around 48-49mm so they are quite similar. However, I've never handled the Explorer in person.


----------



## anrex




----------



## anrex




----------



## boxsash

I'm loving the new Ocean Vintage GMT and the faded lume. I wish that they would make this in the new 39mm size. The 42mm is just too big for me. I had the Mkii Capstone as I love the explorer dial. it was too big so it had to go. It was tricky to rad the dial on glance but as mad as it sounds I love the dial design so much I didn't care. I have sent a begging letter to Steinhart.


----------



## Terry Lennox

I agree. If they made the OV GMT in a 39mm size I would buy it immediately. 
Mr. Steinhart, if you're listening...


----------



## rokoce

Wearing the old (early 2017) Vintage GMT right now, but I'd buy the 39mm in a heartbeat too. I hope it happens. 42mm is okay (almost too large for me), but 39mm would be simply fantastic.


----------



## taifighter

damn that one looks so good...


----------



## Deli

Any OV vintage GMT on a shark/OMEGA mesh picture ?


----------



## GMT-man

I have had mine for about a month, very accurately +12 sec/day, so looking good for regulation in a few weeks. I like the watch a lot. Only complain is the misalignment of the GMT hand, which runs 20 minutes behind from where it should be. Sloppy assembly.


----------



## Deli

I've seen so many Tag GMT with this 2893 with exactly the same issue ("tolerance"), so Steinhart is not to blame.
The Tissot Navigator had the same issue as well.


----------



## piumach

It's an old issue with Steinhart and it's due to a not proper installation of the gmt hand.
It's an easy fix for a watchmaker, go for it. 

Inviato dal mio VKY-L29 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Deli

Got mine recently. No GMT hand issue so far.

I've brushed the polished areas of the bracelet (sides, clasp, etc), much better imho.

I'll try a 22 omega mesh. Do you have any ideas for a brown racing strap btw ? An old corfam/heuer 70's looking would be great.


----------



## RustyBin5

Deli said:


> Got mine recently. No GMT hand issue so far.
> 
> I've brushed the polished areas of the bracelet (sides, clasp, etc), much better imho.
> 
> I'll try a 22 omega mesh. Do you have any ideas for a brown racing strap btw ? An old corfam/heuer 70's looking would be great.


Watchgecko do a good brown rally for under£30

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917

Anyone here have this watch with a wrist size less than 6.5 inches? I’m after a cheap GMT for travel. I’ve tried on the current Explorer II but it was a touch too big on me.


----------



## Gunnar_917

Anyone here have this watch with a wrist size less than 6.5 inches? I’m after a cheap GMT for travel. I’ve tried on the current Explorer II but it was a touch too big on me.


----------



## Terry Lennox

Gunnar_917 said:


> Anyone here have this watch with a wrist size less than 6.5 inches? I'm after a cheap GMT for travel. I've tried on the current Explorer II but it was a touch too big on me.


How cheap do you want it? Tiger Concepts of Hong Kong now has a smaller version of this watch. Doesn't quite look right to me but it is in the zone.

http://www.tiger-concept.com/1655V2-watch.html


----------



## GMT-man

Gunnar_917 said:


> Anyone here have this watch with a wrist size less than 6.5 inches? I'm after a cheap GMT for travel. I've tried on the current Explorer II but it was a touch too big on me.


Aren't they both 42mm? I have the Steinhart and it feels and looks ok (but is in for repairs as the GMT function did not work). Exp II is coming sometime (soon, I hope). Wrist size 167mm or 6.57" to be exact. I have other 42mm watches also and do not feel uncomfortable with them.


----------



## Gunnar_917

Terry Lennox said:


> How cheap do you want it? Tiger Concepts of Hong Kong now has a smaller version of this watch. Doesn't quite look right to me but it is in the zone.
> 
> http://www.tiger-concept.com/1655V2-watch.html


Thanks


----------



## Gunnar_917

GMT-man said:


> Aren't they both 42mm? I have the Steinhart and it feels and looks ok (but is in for repairs as the GMT function did not work). Exp II is coming sometime (soon, I hope). Wrist size 167mm or 6.57" to be exact. I have other 42mm watches also and do not feel uncomfortable with them.


Well here's the thing I've tried on the current ExpII but, at its price point, it was a touch too big. To spend that much I'd like it to be perfect. Now at 1/10 the price, as the Steinhart is, I'd live with the size tradeoff. I just want to see what it looks like again on my sizes wrist, it's been about a year since I tried on the ExpII.

The issue with the ExpII is not it's diameter, it's the lug to lug length that was a bit off (by 2mm max). From what I've read of the Steinhart it's a similar size. I love the design and will never be in a place where I can get an original 1655.

I have a BLNR but want a cheaper GMT for some of my travels. I do tend to go hiking on trips and want a mechanical watch that I can use for hiking but also dress up. The issue with the BLNR is that is scratches easily.

I hope that makes sense?


----------



## JTO

Steinhart just released the Pepsi and black ceramic gmt ocean ones in the 39mm size


----------



## sefrcoko

Gunnar_917 said:


> Anyone here have this watch with a wrist size less than 6.5 inches? I'm after a cheap GMT for travel. I've tried on the current Explorer II but it was a touch too big on me.


I think it would be too big. I found that this one wears larger than some other 42mm Steinharts due to the dial/bezel size. I owned it along with an OTi500 and OVM LE, for comparison. The strait-ish lugs don't help either in that situation.


----------



## umarrajs

anrex said:


> View attachment 12776091
> View attachment 12776093


Looks fantastic on this strap...............what is this strap mate?


----------



## zumzum5150

Sorry to hear that some you have yet to get tracking info. I just got my
DHL info any my Pepsi bezel is due to arrive tomorro . Overnite delivery from Asia to California. I'l be posting pics to compare to other watches that arrived not too long ago.


----------



## Artking3

I've always like the design of the 1655 but didn't want to put down the $$$$ for a vintage piece which was likely to become a safe queen. Then I saw this piece by Steinhart. The new model with the vintage lume and tapered bracelet ticked all the boxes, except for the 42mm case size. I would have preferred 39mm, which I know Steinhart makes for their Ocean GMT, so its not that far fetched to think they would make a 39mm vintage GMT in the near future. Or is that wishful thinking on my part?


----------



## Artking3

double post


----------



## sivart

2 weeks old and loving it. My 1st GMT,Fixed bezel and Old Radium lume watch. Seem to be very accurate and a great value for my everyday use.


----------



## sivart

View attachment 13553481

2 weeks old and loving it. My 1st GMT,Fixed bezel and Old Radium lume watch. Seem to be very accurate and a great value for my everyday use.


----------



## Ek lex

Hi All! This is my first post in the forum. Really impressed with this Steinhart Vintage GMT, like other forumer suggested, a 40mm case size is definitely a perfect choice! I think the trend is moving back to decently smaller watch between 38-40mm which could be dressy and sporty for every occasion wear. 

Steinhart Mr Gunter pls response! My credit card is ready for you ;=)

Cheers all!


----------



## Ek lex

Hi All! This is my first post in the forum. Really impressed with this Steinhart Vintage GMT, like other forumer suggested, a 40mm case size is definitely a perfect choice! I think the trend is moving back to decently smaller watch between 38-40mm which could be dressy and sporty for every occasion wear. 

Steinhart Mr Gunter pls response! My credit card is ready for you ;-)

Cheers all!


----------



## fsohail

Previous GMT II 16750 is a gorgeous watch and way nicer than the new beast from personal experience. I’d love this in 39mm like they do for their others so maybe watch this space?


----------



## fsohail

The Steinhart is better value with that ETA (as long as the QC is up to snuff). The Tiger, IMHO, would disappoint.


----------

